# Assassin Snails



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I finally got 2 Assassin snails, Big deal you say, Yes it is in Australia.

Now are you sitting down for this?

They cost $80AUD each.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*falls out of chair*

Holy crap, really?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes really they are ummm rare here and not legal thats why they are expensive


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

@NickAu JESUSSSSSS! $80 for a snail?! I guess because they're not legal haha. Hmm, I wonder if they'll eat all my freshwater limpets all over my tank wall...

Umm you have a wife right? does she know you spent $160 on snails? Is she already plotting to kill you?

Edit: Any chance you know why they're illegal in Aus? Are they just considered pests?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Umm you have a wife right? does she know you spent $160 on snails?


My daughter actually got them for me, She heard me talking about them and knew the guy who was selling them, I think she wants something, She is about to get her learners permit so I see myself buying her a car in the near future.

EDIT



> Edit: Any chance you know why they're illegal in Aus? Are just considered pests?


If they got into our waterways they would decimate the native snail population.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol just be careful mentioning you are keeping anything illegal if you are Australian. 

I have heard of more than a few people getting visits from what I think was AQIS, because of what someone had posted online.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I hear Marimo Moss Balls are also illegal, But I haven't got any of them.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I actually want some Marimos... I think there's a seller on eBay based in NSW who sells em


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Before buying make sure they are actually Marino Moss Balls and not fakes.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've seen marimo balls pop up for sale before.

The aquarium hobby is so restrictive in Australia. I mean due to a recent change in laws, importing wild bettas has become either impossible or prohibitively expensive. 

Another example is cherry shrimp. They are illegal to import, and would have had to have been smuggled in, but now they are everywhere.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Cherry shrimp and Crystal Shrimp are technically illegal also, But you can openly buy them anywhere.


----------



## AppleNea (Mar 29, 2016)

I didn't know these were illegal in Australia.. wow. I am surprised you managed to get some, even at that ridiculous price.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

they are so expensive, here (US) they are 2-3$ at my LFS.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Damn Nova, that's my life savings right there.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

BettaNard said:


> Damn Nova, that's my life savings right there.


LOL your life savings is 3$? Sometimes mine is to! :smile2:


----------

